# FileConnection API



## vah-123 (10. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

Ich benötige für eine J2ME-Applikation, die auf eine Textdatei zugreifen soll, ein Handy welches das PDA API ( = FileConnection APi + PIM API = JSR-75)  unterstützt. Kennt hier vielleicht jemand eine Seite im Web, in der  aktuelle bzw. in naher Zukunft  auf den Markt kommende JSR-75 fähige Handys aufgelistet sind? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!    vah


----------



## Luser_k (4. Jan 2008)

Geh mal auf google und gib areamobile ein.

da kannst du handys nach deren features (jsr) suchen.


----------

